# Dieses Model soll Justin Bieber verführt haben (5xpics)



## Mandalorianer (22 Okt. 2011)

*Dieses Model soll Justin Bieber verführt haben ​*


Immer wieder kommen Gerüchte auf, dass Teenieschwarm Justin Bieber (17) seine Freundin Selena Gomez (19) betrügen soll. Natürlich haben diese Vermutungen sich bisher nie bewahrheitet. Das Paar zeigte sich stattdessen weiterhin stets in der Öffentlichkeit und privat knutschend. Jetzt allerdings schneit das nächste Fremdgeh-Gerücht ins Haus. Angeblich soll Justin ein Date mit dem hübschen Model Macarena Lemos (19) gehabt haben. 



 

 

 

 

​
*Model Macarena Lemos (19) ​*
Die blonde Beauty soll laut argentinischen Medienberichten den kanadischen Wunderknaben in einem Restaurant in Buenos Aires kennengelernt haben. Es wäre für Macarena nicht das erste Treffen mit einem Superstar. Die 19-Jährige hatte bereits eine Beziehung mit einem der besten Fußballer der Welt, dem FC Barcelona-Star Lionel Messi (24). Laut dem englischen Mirror soll Justin ihr zugeflüstert haben: „Du bist sehr hübsch.“ Macarena wird dazu folgendermaßen zitiert: „Dann habe ich ein paar Meter entfernt von ihm zu Ende gegessen.“ 

Doch das soll noch nicht alles gewesen sein. Nach dem ersten Kennenlernen sollen sich die beiden dann noch auf einem Hotelzimmer getroffen haben und sich näher gekommen sein. Dass wirklich etwas an diesem vermeintlichen Bieber-Skandal dran ist, ist auf den ersten Blick betrachtet recht unwahrscheinlich. Oder würdet ihr Biebs tatsächlich zutrauen,
* seine bildhübsche Freundin so dermaßen zu hintergehen ?*
*
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## awfan1234 (22 Okt. 2011)

Also wenn er Selena fallen lässt, ist er 100% schwul. Andererseits ist sie dann wieder single :drip: Da gibts meistens bessere Fotos von ihr


----------



## BlueLynne (22 Okt. 2011)

von Messi zu Bieber .... was sagt das über das Model aus 

Selena-Fans würde ein Ende freuen, wenn ich die Kommentare hier recht erinnere


----------



## Cool_Chris (28 Okt. 2011)

Also eins ist sicher: Dieses Outfit würde Selena auch hammer gut stehen :drip: :drip:


----------



## Theytfer (5 Nov. 2011)

Cool_Chris schrieb:


> Also eins ist sicher: Dieses Outfit würde Selena auch hammer gut stehen :drip: :drip:



Keine frage   danke Gollum.


----------



## Punisher (26 Juni 2013)

die darf mich auch gerne mal verführen


----------



## Barricade (26 Juni 2013)

Und ich dachte der ist schwul ?!


----------



## Charlie-66 (26 Juni 2013)

Heisse Bilder. Danke.


----------



## newctr (27 Juni 2013)

traurig, die sollte eigentlich was besseres finden


----------



## Fabofick123 (20 Aug. 2013)

Da wäre ich auch schwach geworden


----------



## Weltenbummler (21 Aug. 2013)

Eine sehr sinnliche Figur hat die Süße.


----------



## Nox2008 (28 Aug. 2013)

wenigstens hat der Bengel geschmack wenns stimmt...:thumbup:


----------

